# Gas grill tips?



## taxlady

I have finally decided to get a gas grill. I can use the hibachi when I feel need for charcoal. Gas is much quicker and I can always put the hibachi inside the gas grill, if I want a lid.

What are the kinds of things I should look for? What questions should I ask.


----------



## pacanis

Questions about what, Linda? Purchasing one from a store?


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Questions about what, Linda? Purchasing one from a store?


Questions about what? That's what I want to know. 

Yes, I will probably purchase from a store, but I'm not ruling out online purchase.


----------



## 4meandthem

I am going on my 12th year with my Vermont Castings Grill. It sits out in the weather 24/7. I clean the junk out from the bottom  at least once a year and keep the grills clean and pammed. It is ready for some new parts but I think I would rather spend the money on the parts than a replacement. I just have not found any I like as much. I use a stainless steel cleaner on it and it still looks great.


----------



## pacanis

4meandthem said:


> I am going on my 12th year with my Vermont Castings Grill. It sits out in the weather 24/7. I clean the junk out from the bottom at least once a year and keep the grills clean and pammed. It is ready for some new parts but I think I would rather spend the money on the parts than a replacement. I just have not found any I like as much. I use a stainless steel cleaner on it and it still looks great.


 
How many times/week would you say you used it? 
I'm kind of bummed my Ducane is falling apart, but then when I first got it I lit it probably 8-10/week. Now I'm down to 3-4. Even being SS the body is falling apart.
I've been looking for a new grill myself. Almost thinking of going charcoal so I don't use it as often. Or maybe opting for a $150 wally world special.


----------



## buckytom

firstlt, bring a magnet with you, or check to see how much of your grill is made from 304 (300 series) stainless steel, which is non-magnetic and more rust proof. lots of grill only have a 304 lid, but the rest of the grill is 400 series, the magnetic type, sucseptible to rust.

some people go as far as to make sure even the rivets and screws are 304, but then you're talking big bucks. if you intend to buy one that'll last 25 years or more of heavy use, then it's worth it.

anothet consideration is the guts. because of the heat, the guts are going to wear out. brass burners (aka venturi tubes) will last longer, but again $$$.

fortunately, venturi tubes are easy to replace, so you really don't need brass ones (unlike the chief who brags about his at every chance...).

also, depending on your clime and arachnid population, you may want to get a grill that has easily removeable venturi tubes. certain spiders love to build webs inside the tube, so if you see thwt your flame is yellow, not blue,  and not reaching the end of the holes, yoy've got a web. pulling the tubes and jamming a thin stick ir branch to break it up is the easy fix. heat will finish it off.

finally, as far as features goes, get one with a searing burner and an a.c. powered rotisserie and rotisserie burner. 

the searing burner is great for charring peppers, cooking high temp foods such as shrimp, calamari, and delicate veggies like asparagus and mushrooms.

battery powered rotisseries are a pita to have to deal with the batteries, and often don't have enough torque to rotate heavier and asymmetrical cuts of meat evenly.

one more thing: unless you intend to roll your grill in and out of a garage every time you use it (in which case you'll need to check the gas connections in and out of the regulator and the flow through the venturies), invest in a good cover.

oh yeah, don't put the grill where the smoke can blow directly on the siding of a building or on a short deck. the heat can be dangerous if close enougj, and the smoke carries grease that will stain the siding that's really tough to remove.

hth.

pm me if you'd like more info or help.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We picked up an end-of-season deal Sunbeam grill at Lowes for about $130.  It will be 13 years old in August/September.  Cover it when we think of it.  Clean the grate when I yell at Himself to bring it in so I can scrub it (the rack is a skosh smaller than our utility tub).  Himself has changed the burner plate a couple times, but that's all.  The wire did pull out for the ignitor switch (why do they attach that thing so it's in the way wjen you turn on the tank?) and rather than replace it we just use a long-nose lighter.  No labor and lots cheaper that way!  During summer we use it probably 5 times a week.  Not so much in early spring or late fall.  Hardly ever in winter since it's in an awkward spot to be able to get to it then.  It's outside all the time and we live in New England.  Prorated cost of $10 a year so far and getting to be a better deal every year!


----------



## Addie

My daughter has an electric stove. It is self-cleaning. She brings in the grates and any other parts of her gas grill that will fit and puts them in her oven when she is going to use the self-cleaning option. So far, no problems with her doing that.


----------



## GA Home Cook

We grill at least 3 times a week and more in summer.  Stainless steel is by far the best, as BuckyTom said.  One more thing on that is that you should make sure the cook grates are stainless.  If they are mild steel they will rust, no way to stop it.  One thing I did which made my life sooooo much easier.  I tapped on to my natural gas at the house, propane is even better, and stopped the need to refil those stupid tanks that always run out as you begin to cook.  If you don't have gas at home, i would recommend a second tank.  I promise you will run out when it is the worst time.


----------



## buckytom

good catch, gahc. i forgot to mention the grates.

yes, get stainless steel grates. i prefer the thicker (1/4" diameter?) round bar grates as opposed to other types, such as inverted v-shaped ones.

and lol, yes, get a second tank, fill it, and keep it stored outside in a shed or something.


----------



## jharris

GA Home Cook said:
			
		

> .... One thing I did which made my life sooooo much easier.  I tapped on to my natural gas at the house, propane is even better, and stopped the need to refil those stupid tanks that always run out as you begin to cook.  If you don't have gas at home, i would recommend a second tank.  I promise you will run out when it is the worst time.



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...754&q=grill+propane+to+natural+gas+conversion


----------



## Andy M.

GA Home Cook said:


> ...I tapped on to my natural gas at the house, propane is even better, and stopped the need to refil those stupid tanks that always run out as you begin to cook...




I live in a condo.  When I first bought, I petitioned the Board for permission to hook up my grill to a gas line.  The fire department was OK with it but the Board wasn't.  I chose not to fight it and bought an to tanks with the grill.  I'm glad I did because moving my grill around the deck and sometimes onto the grass is a regular occurrence.


----------



## taxlady

I don't have gas, so I won't be hooking it up to a gas line.

Does the amount of BTUs matter? If so, how many do I need?

How much use is a side burner?


----------



## Andy M.

I never had a side burner and don't really miss it.  If you're cooking a complete meal on the grill and need a burner for something or to keep a basting sauce for meat hot while you're grilling, it could be of use.

The BTU requirement is relative to the size of the cooking surface.  Also, I'd recommend a grill with three burners with separate controls so you can use just one or two of the burners to regulate heat and cook foods over indirect heat.


----------



## taxlady

Anything special to look for if I want to be able to add wood chips to smoke stuff?


----------



## 4meandthem

I use it 2-3 times a week in the off months and 3-4 during warmer months. The lid is really robust and wont twist. The lid has cast iron sides that have porcelin on them and the remainder is stainless. I have really neglected this thing and it still in good shape. the flavor bars are a starting to go but that is about it. I may buy some extra parts for a more complete rebuild while thay are still available. I bought it for about 800.00 bucks at Home Depot but they don't sell that brand anymore. You have to find a dealer near you from their website.I went through cheap grills about every 3 years. It would last a lifetime if not exposed to elements 24/7.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Anything special to look for if I want to be able to add wood chips to smoke stuff?




Most gas grills come with metal shields above the burners (instead of the lava rocks that were used long ago).  You can just place a foil packet of soaked chips on the shield and you're all set.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Most gas grills come with metal shields above the burners (instead of the lava rocks that were used long ago). You can just place a foil packet of soaked chips on the shield and you're all set.


 
Just make sure you put a few slits in the foil.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I don't have gas,



And that is a good thing!  





taxlady said:


> How much use is a side burner?



We've had our Sunbeam nearly 13 years and may have used it once.  Maybe.


----------



## Steve Kroll

taxlady said:


> How much use is a side burner?


I've seen a few replies from people who say that they never use them. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I use mine all the time. Rather than run in and out of the house to check on side dishes, I can cook up a pot of rice or beans or whatever right next to where I'm cooking everything else. The question for me is why wouldn't I use it? It's another burner.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> I've seen a few replies from people who say that they never use them. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I use mine all the time. Rather than run in and out of the house to check on side dishes, I can cook up a pot of rice or beans or whatever right next to where I'm cooking everything else. The question for me is why wouldn't I use it? It's another burner.


 Excellent point, especially since I don't have any gas burners on my stove.


----------



## GrillingFool

A side burner is lovely to use when you want to fry something 
and dont want your house to smell like it for the next 3 days!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...How much use is a side burner?





Steve Kroll said:


> I've seen a few replies from people who say that they never use them. Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I use mine all the time. ...



I bet you're partying on the deck with friends while you cook Steve! 

I suppose it's also dependent on where you're serving when the food is done.  If your friends/family are sitting on the deck waiting for the food to pop off the grill you will use a burner just so you can be where everyone else is.  In our case we haven't replaced our deck since we ripped it off for a sun room six years ago.  Himself cooks outside on the ground level patio, then hands the food up to me in the sun room where we might eat.  Or we'll eat in the kitchen if the weather isn't that warm and it's just the two of us (sun room has its own heating source).  Either way, I've been in the kitchen cooking all the sides.  When we move and have to buy a new grill side burner or no will be determined by whether or not we plan on entertaining outside.

I would say if you're cooking and serving guests outside you'll find the burner (or two) indispensable.  If everything will end up inside it's a judgement call on what works for you.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet you're partying on the deck with friends while you cook Steve!


Sometimes. Other times I'm just partying on the deck all by myself.


----------



## taxlady

We often eat outdoors, near where a bbq will go, in summer.


----------

